

Win a billboard in London’s Tech City (and 1 million ad impressions) - Theodores
http://www.bagyourselfabillboard.com/

======
Theodores
If you are working on a startup and feel that you don't have that good a
product, then take heed and have a look at some of the entrants to this
competition. This competition means well but, as of yet, the quality of the
entrants could be deemed to be somewhat lacking. The 'x-factor' is lacking.

The prize is a billboard in some fashionable start-up-ery part of London and
one million ad impressions online. I hope that one million ad impressions
could be useful to someone here!

